# Packers



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Packers fire McCarthy..... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Cut his throat immediately after the game.
One of the new names being tossed around for HC is the queens defillipo :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Defillipo may not last the season. He is more concerned about running big gain pass plays to boost his image for being a head coach somewhere. He needs to go.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Further review say PLEASE NO!!! :shake:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

deflipino is gone....

I totally agree it seemed these last few games he was "auditioning" for a head coaching job. He was trying to showcase himself as a play caller to a franchise that has a young QB.

Also.... I kept telling my friends.... next year McCarthy is MN Offensive Co. LOL. That would be hilarious if you asked me.... but I could see it happening. especially the way it went down with his firing.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Hope we see some football this year!!

BTW, queenies still suck oke: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hope we do too.

Puckers still make me want to throw up. Of course then I would have to get checked for Covid. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Puckers still make me want to throw up. Of course then I would have to get checked for Covid. uke: uke: uke:


I too hope we have football this fall and that the NFL is learning from the sports going on now. Also the athletes... ie: stay with your team and dont break the rules about going out and what not.

SKOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL... ;-)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## micalwillson (4 mo ago)

KEN W said:


> Mover And Packers fire McCarthy..... :laugh: :laugh:





speckling said:


> Cut his throat immediately after the game.
> One of the new names being tossed around for HC is the queen DeFilippo :laugh:


The queen DeFilippo is the new head coach for the Philadelphia Flyers.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Epic butt whooping!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Speck.... YES IT WAS.

I am a viking fan and have nothing to say about that game other than to tuck my tail and go back into the dog house.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Same here for our first meeting!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So what is your take on the Rogers situation? It seems like the past few years once the season is over for him he debates retirement and what not. What do you think he will do? What direction do you think they will go if Rogers is done?

My take is he has seen that the team isn't as bad as it started out. WR core is good and will only get better. The young guys will develope and they can even possibly go get a vet to help out if need be. Not an expensive one either. Same goes for a TE or get one in the draft. So Rogers wanting a "trade" i think isn't going to happen. It will either be hang up the cleats or stay put IMHO.

If he hangs up the cleats.... is Love the answer? Or do they go out and get someone else. There will be alot of people they could go get via FA. Jimmy G, Mayfield, Flaco (or any Jets QB), even Brady. There is alot that will be available if the teams they are with now dont sign them or want to move in another direction. Plus the option is draft or move up in the draft.

Now I dont follow or watch enough of the Pukers bs (  ) or media...but is Love the real deal or is he the quintessential back up?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

A lot of Packer fans are PO'ed by Rodgers, specifically his prim donna antics and lack of vision or resistance to throw the ball over the middle where he consistently passes up or flat out misses seeing WIDE OPEN receivers.
That trait is significantly compounded by the insane contract the Packers paid him. An NFL team cannot keep competing if one player is getting most of the salary cap...
Love has shown flashes when he played. I think he can be the next good Packer QB.

My wish is a trade to the Raiders to send him and Baktiari for one first and a second first (conditionally based on performance) and move on...
Too much drama just like we had with brent farve...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have heard the same thing from friends of mine that are packer fans about his antics the past few years. They are getting sick of it as well. So you want the "chugging" contests to end by trading Baktiari as well... LOL

Do they swap Rogers/Baktiari for Carr and a pick or two to boot?


----------

